# (Tuto) Changer les icons applications Apple



## wath68 (29 Août 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/5196250-post14.html


----------



## Fìx (7 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> *(**)* Pour changer une image au format .png en fichier .icns, j'utilise IconComposer qui se trouve, je crois, sur le CD d'installation fourni avec votre Mac,
> ou faire une recherche sur le forum pour trouver les autres outils disponibles (je n'ai plus les noms en tête)



Img2icns


----------

